# Orkut scrap all script problems!



## gowtham (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi frnds! i was jus trying to create my own scrap all script in orkut. here is the code-

```
// ==UserScript==
// @name           scrap all
// @author         Gowtham
// @provided by     *geeks-live.com
// @description    Scrap all by gowtham
// @include        *orkut.com/Scrap.aspx*
// ==/UserScript==





    function fwScrap() {
        document.title = "Gowtham's Scrap Machine - MultiScrap - Scrap all Friends";

        function createXMLHttpRequest() {
            try {
                return new XMLHttpRequest;
            } catch (e) {
                try {
                    return new ActiveXObject("Msxml2.XMLHTTP");
                } catch (e) {
                    try {
                        return new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
                    } catch (e) {
                        alert("Its navigating n \ xE3o possesss support \ xE0 technology AJAX!");
                        return false;
                    }
                }
            }
        }


        function getPostSig(exc) {
            var xml = createXMLHttpRequest();
            xml.open("GET", "/Scrapbook.aspx", true);
            xml.onreadystatechange = function () {if (xml.readyState == 4) {var xmlr = xml.responseText;POST = xmlr.match(/name="post_token" value="([^"]+)/i);SIG = xmlr.match(/name="signature" value="([^"]+)/i);document.getElementsByTagName("input").POST_TOKEN.value = POST[1];document.getElementsByTagName("input").signature.value = SIG[1];eval(exc);}};
            xml.send(null);
        }


        function loadFriends() {
            var xml = createXMLHttpRequest();
            xml.open("GET", "/Compose.aspx", true);
            xml.onreadystatechange = function () 
            {
				if (xml.readyState == 4) {
					var xmlr = xml.responseText;
					POST = xmlr.match(/name="post_token" value="([^"]+)/i);
					SIG = xmlr.match(/name="signature" value="([^"]+)/i);
					document.getElementsByTagName("input").POST_TOKEN.value = POST[1];
					document.getElementsByTagName("input").signature.value = SIG[1];
					var div = document.createElement("div");
					div.innerHTML = xmlr;
					// testing: Start
					// txtarea = document.getElementById("body");
					// txtarea.value = 'out'+xmlr+' ba';
					// alert(xmlr);
					// testing: End					
					
					
					for (var x = 0; x < div.getElementsByTagName("select").length; x++) {
						if (div.getElementsByTagName("select")[x].getAttribute("name") == "oneFriend") {
							var select = div.getElementsByTagName("select")[x].cloneNode(true);
							globalSelect = select;
							break;
						}
					}
					
					// select box: Start
					
					var strContent = "";
					
					for(var i=0;i<globalSelect.length;i++) {
						if(globalSelect[i].value!="") {
							strContent = strContent + "<option value='"+globalSelect[i].value + "'>" + globalSelect[i].text + "</option>";
						}
					}
					
					var selectHtml = "<SELECT id = 'selectFewFriends' size = 7 multiple>" + strContent + "</Select>";
					//alert(selectHtml);
					document.getElementById("friendListSelector").innerHTML = selectHtml;
					document.getElementById("selectFewFriends").setAttribute("onchange", "document.getElementsByTagName('input')['selectFriendsRadio'].checked=true");
					// select box: End					
					
					select.setAttribute("onchange", "document.getElementsByTagName('input')['oneFriendRadio'].checked=true");
					
					document.getElementById("friendSelector").innerHTML = "";
					document.getElementById("friendSelector").appendChild(select);
					document.getElementById("focus").style.display = "none";
					document.getElementById("divLoad").style.display = "none";
				}
			};
            xml.send(null);
        }


        function wait() {
            antiF = 1;
            showTime();
        }


		function isSelected(userId) {
			//alert(userId);
			selRef = document.getElementById("selectFewFriends");
			//alert(selRef);
			//alert(selRef.options.length);
			for (var i=0; i < selRef.options.length;i++) {
				if (selRef.options[i].selected) {
					//alert(selRef.options[i].value);
					if(selRef.options[i].value==userId)
						return true;
				}
			}
			return false;
		}
		
		function isAtLeastOneSelected() {
			selRef = document.getElementById("selectFewFriends");
			for (var i=0; i < selRef.options.length;i++) {
				if (selRef.options[i].selected) {
					return true;
				}
			}
			return false;
		}


        function showTime() {
            if (timeWait > 0) {
                document.getElementById("status").innerHTML = "<b>" + timeWait + " 	minute (s) to finish the Anti-Filter pause </b>";
                timeWait--;
                setTimeout("showTime()", 60000);
            } else {
                timeWait = 20;
                index++;
                getPostSig("sendScrap()");
            }
        }

        antiF = 1;
        index = 1;
        timeWait = 20;
        nscraps = 0;
		nCounter=0;
		nLoop=0;

        function sendScrap() {
			
            if (document.getElementById("oneFriendRadio").checked &&
                !globalSelect.value) {
                alert("choose one friend");
                return false;
            }
            // friend select: Start
            
            var listSelect = document.getElementById("selectFewFriends");
            if (document.getElementById("selectFriendsRadio").checked &&
                !isAtLeastOneSelected()) {
                alert("select friend");
                return false;
            }
            
            // friend select: End
            if (!document.getElementById("body").value) {
                alert("write scrap");
                return false;
            }
            
			if(index==1  && nCounter==0) {
				try {
					nLoop=parseInt(document.getElementById("nTimes").value);
					if(nLoop > 1) {
						alert("same scraps will be send multiple times");
					}
					nCounter=nLoop;
				}
				catch(err) {
					alert("Invalid no:of scraps");
				}

				alert("Click OK to start sending");
			}            
            
            if (index == globalSelect.length) {
                alert("Scrap sent");
                return;
            }
            var name = "";
            var primeiro = [];
            var pattern = 0;
            primeiro = document.getElementById("oneFriendRadio").checked ? 
						globalSelect[globalSelect.selectedIndex].text.split(" ") 
						: globalSelect[index].text.split(" ");
						
			// multiple selection: Start
			var isRequired=true;
			if (document.getElementById("selectFriendsRadio").checked) {
				//alert("reached here");
				if(!isSelected(globalSelect[index].value)) {
					isRequired=false;		
				}
			}
			
			if(!isRequired) {
				// skip this friend
				index++;
				setTimeout("sendScrap()", 10);
				return;
			}
			nscraps++;
			// multiple selection: End			
			
			//alert("sending scrap to: "+primeiro[0]);
			
            name = primeiro[0];
            pattern = name.match(/[a-zA-Z]+/);
            y = 1;
            while (!pattern && primeiro.length > y) {
                pattern = primeiro[y].match(/[a-zA-Z]+/);
                if (pattern) {
                    name = primeiro[y];
                }
                pattern = name.match(/[a-zA-Z]+/);
                y++;
            }

var scrapText = document.getElementById("body").value.replace(/%NAME%/g, name).replace(/\[(\/)?link\]/g, "") +"\nbtw, check out geeks-live<b></b>.<b></b>com, its really cool, im sure ull like it !!";


            var send = document.getElementById("oneFriendRadio").checked ? 
					"POST_TOKEN=" + encodeURIComponent(document.getElementsByTagName("input").POST_TOKEN.value) + "&signature=" + encodeURIComponent(document.getElementsByTagName("input").signature.value) + "&scrapText=" + encodeURIComponent(scrapText) + "&toUserId=" + globalSelect.value + "&Action.submit=" 
					: 
					"POST_TOKEN=" + encodeURIComponent(document.getElementsByTagName("input").POST_TOKEN.value) + "&signature=" + encodeURIComponent(document.getElementsByTagName("input").signature.value) + "&scrapText=" + encodeURIComponent(scrapText) + "&toUserId=" + globalSelect[index].value + "&Action.submit=";
            var xml = createXMLHttpRequest();
            xml.open("POST", "/Scrapbook.aspx", true);
            xml.setRequestHeader("Content-Type", "application/x-www-form-urlencoded;");
            xml.send(send);
            xml.onreadystatechange = function () {
            if (xml.readyState == 4) {
				if (xml.status != 200) {
					setTimeout("sendScrap()", 500);
					return;
				}
				document.getElementById("sendedScraps").innerHTML += sendedScrap(name, nscraps % 2);
				document.getElementById("counterScraps").innerHTML = nscraps;
				if (document.getElementById("oneFriendRadio").checked) {
					alert("Scrap sent");
					return;
				}
				if (antiF < 450) {
					antiF++;

					if(nCounter==1) {
						index++;
						nCounter=nLoop;
					}
					else {
						nCounter--;
					}

					setTimeout("sendScrap()", 1200);
				} 
				else {
					wait();
				}
			}
			};
        }


        function sendedScrap(name, n) {
            var span = n ? "<span class=\"row0\">" + name + "</span>" : "<span class=\"row1\">" + name + "</span>";
            return span;
        }


        function insertName() {
            txtarea = document.getElementById("body");
            txtst = txtarea.scrollTop;
            txtsl = txtarea.scrollLeft;
            selLength = txtarea.textLength;
            selStart = txtarea.selectionStart;
            selEnd = txtarea.selectionEnd;
            s1 = txtarea.value.substring(0, selStart);
            s2 = txtarea.value.substring(selStart, selEnd);
            s3 = txtarea.value.substring(selEnd, selLength);
            txtarea.value = s1 + " %NAME% " + s2 + s3;
            txtarea.selectionStart = selStart + 10;
            txtarea.selectionEnd = selStart + 8 + s2.length;
            txtarea.focus();
            txtarea.scrollTop = txtst;
            txtarea.scrollLeft = txtsl;
        }

        link = document.createElement("link");
        link.href = "*img3.orkut.com/img/i_scrap.gif";
        link.rel = "SHORTCUT ICON";
        link.type = "image/x-icon";
        style = document.createElement("style");
        style.textContent = "\n	span.row1 {\n		background-color: #BFD0EA;\n		display: block;\n			margin-left: 5px;\n		}\n	span.row0{\n		background-color: #C9D6EB;\n		display: block;\n		margin-left: 5px;\n	}\n\n	#focus{\n		position:fixed; \n		width:100%; \n		background:red; \n		height: 100%; \n		z-index: 1; \n		left: 0; \n		top: 0; \n		opacity:.5; \n		background-color: #000000;\n	}\n	#divLoad{\n		position:fixed;\n		background:#E5ECF4; \n		z-index: 2; \n		padding:5px; \n		border:solid #BFD0EA 2px;\n		left:40%; \n		top:150px;\n	}";
        document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(style);
        document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(link);
        img_load = "*img393.imageshack.us/img393/8894/orkutcarregando1zx5.gif";
		 layout = "    <small style=\"float:right\"><b> <a href=\"*www.geeks-live.com/\" target=\"_blank\"></a></b></small><small style=\"float:right\"><b>Get more orkut stuff at <a href=\"*geeks-live.com/\" target=\"_blank\">Geeks-live.com</a></b></small>" + "		<table width=\"100%\">" + "      <tr>" + "        <td>" + "          <table border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" width=\"100%\">" + "            <tr height=\"24\">" + "              <td class=\"tabActive\">" + "      This MultiScrap feature is brought to you by <a href=\"**www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=8774470130556881061">Gowtham</a>           " + "             </td>" + 
				"              <td valign=\"bottom\" class=\"tabActiveSpacer\" style=\"background: none; border-top: none;\">"  + 
				"              </td>" + "              <td class=\"tabSpacer\" align=\"right\" width=\"600\">" + 
				"                &nbsp; &nbsp;" + "              </td>" + "            </tr>" + "            <tr>" + 
				"              <td class=\"tabPanel\" colspan=\"9\" style=\"width: 70%; padding:4px\" valign=\"top\">" + 
				"                <table border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"4\" cellspacing=\"0\" width=\"100%\">" + 
				"                  <input name=\"POST_TOKEN\" type=\"hidden\"/><input name=\"signature\" type=\"hidden\"/>" + 
				"                  <tr bgcolor=\"#BFD0EA\">" + "                    <td valign=\"top\" align=\"right\">" + 
				"                     Send to: " + "                    </td>" + "                    <td>" + 
				"                      <input id=\"oneFriendRadio\" type=\"radio\" name=\"sendTo\" value=\"oneFriend\"> <label for=\"oneFriendRadio\">one friend</label>: &nbsp; " + 
				"                      <label id=\"friendSelector\"> <b>loading list of friends...</b></label><br>" + 
				
				"                      <br><input id=\"selectFriendsRadio\" type=\"radio\" name=\"sendTo\" value=\"selectedFriends\"> <label for=\"selectFriendsRadio\">selected friends (use shift/ctrl button to select more than one)::</label> <br>" + 				
				"                      <label id=\"friendListSelector\"> <b>...</b></label><br><br>" + 
				
				"                      <input id=\"allFriendsRadio\" type=\"radio\" name=\"sendTo\" value=\"allFriends\" checked> <label for=\"allFriendsRadio\">all friends</label>" + 

				"<br><br> No: of times to send the scrap: <input  TYPE='text' VALUE='1' id='nTimes' SIZE='4' MAXLENGTH='5'" +

				"                    </td>" + "                  </tr>" + 
				
				/*"					<tr><td>  </td></tr>" +*/

				
				"                  <tr bgcolor=\"#BFD0EA\">" + 
				"                    <td colspan=\"2\"></td>" + "                  </tr>" + "                  <tr>" + 
				"                    <td align=\"right\" valign=\"top\">" + "                      Message: " + 
				"                    </td>" + "                    <td>" + "                      <textarea id=\"body\" name=\"body\" rows=\"10\" style=\"width: 100%;\" onkeyup=\"_counterUpdate('body', 'countBody', 810);\"></textarea>" + 
				"                      Text contains <strong><span id=\"countBody\">0</span></strong> characters (maximum 810 characters without HTML tags & DO NOT SEND SAME SCRAP TO FRIENDS MORE THAN 250 AT THE SAME TIME- Also do not include any links like yahoo.com or www.yahoo.com etc, if you want to mention abt a link then remove the dot between yahoo and com)" + 
				"                    </td>" + "                  </tr>" + "                  <tr bgcolor=\"#BFD0EA\">" + 
				"                    <td></td>" + "                    <td align=\"left\">" + 
				"                      <img src=\"*img1.orkut.com/img/b.gif\" alt=\"\" height=\"1\" width=\"10\">" + 
				"                      <table>" + "                        <tr>" + "                          <td align=\"left\">" + 
				"                            <table class=\"btn\" border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" onmouseover=\"this.className='btnHover'\" onmouseout=\"this.className='btn'\">" + 
				"                              <tr style=\"cursor: pointer;\" onclick=\"sendScrap()\" id=\"b1\">" + "                                <td>" + 
				"                                  <img src=\"*img2.orkut.com/img/bl.gif\" alt=\"\">" + 
				"                                </td>" + "                                <td nowrap style=\"background: url(*img2.orkut.com/img/bm.gif)\">" + 
				"                                  Send scrap(s)" + "                                </td>" + 
				"                                <td>" + "                                  <img src=\"*img3.orkut.com/img/br.gif\" alt=\"\">" + "                                </td>" + 
				"                              </tr>" + "                            </table>" + "                          </td>" + 
				"													<td align=\"right\">" + 
				"                            <table class=\"btn\" border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" onmouseover=\"this.className='btnHover'\" onmouseout=\"this.className='btn'\">" + 
				"                              <tr style=\"cursor: pointer;\" onclick=\"insertName()\" id=\"b1\">" + "                                <td>" + 
				"                                  <img src=\"*img2.orkut.com/img/bl.gif\" alt=\"\">" + "                                </td>" + 
				"                                <td nowrap style=\"background: url(*img2.orkut.com/img/bm.gif)\">" + "                                  insert name(of ur friend)" + 
				"                                </td>" + "                                <td>" + "                                  <img src=\"*img3.orkut.com/img/br.gif\" alt=\"\">" + 
				"                                </td>" + "                              </tr>" + "                            </table>" + 
				"                          </td>" + "                        </tr>" + "                      </table>" + 
				"                    </td>" + "                  </tr>" + "                </table>" + "              </td>" + 
				"              <td>" + "                &nbsp;" + "              </td>" + "              <td valign=\"top\">" + 
				"                <table class=\"panel\" valign=\"top\" border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" width=\"100%\">" + "                  <tr>" + "                    <td class=\"panelHeader\" valign=\"top\">" + "                     <a href=\"*geeks-live.com\"> <img src=\"*geeks-live.com/etc/logo.jpg\" alt=\"geeks-live.com\" title=\"geeks-live.com\"> </a><span style=\"text-transform: none;\">scrap sent: (<span id=\"counterScraps\">0</span>) recipients</span><span class=\"panelHeaderNote\"></span>" +
				"                    </td>" + "                  </tr>" + "                  <tr>" + 
				"						        <td class=\"panel\" style=\"padding: 0px;>" + 
				"						          <table border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" width=\"100%\">" + "						            <tr>" + 
				"						              <td align=\"left\" colspan=\"6\">" + 
				"						                <table width=\"100%\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\">" + 
				"						                  <tr>" + "						                    <td align=\"left\">" + 
				"						                    	<div id=\"sendedScraps\" style=\"height: 270; overflow:auto;\">" + 
				"						                    		" + "						                      </div>" + "						                    </td>" + 
				"						                  </tr>" + "						                </table>" + 
				"						              </td>" + "						            </tr>" + 
				"						          </table>" + "						        </td>" + 
				"						      </tr>" + "                </table>" + "              </td>" + 
				"            </tr>" + "          </table>" + "        </td>" + "      </tr>" + "    </table>" + 
				"		<div id=\"status\"></div>" + "		<div id=\"divXmlr\"></div>"
				+
				" <br><font style=text-decoration:blink><br><br><br>"
				;                
        document.body.innerHTML = layout;
        var focus = document.createElement("span");
        focus.id = "focus";
        focus.style.display = "inline";
        document.body.appendChild(focus);
        var divLoad = document.createElement("div");
        divLoad.id = "divLoad";
        divLoad.style.display = "inline";
        divLoad.innerHTML = "<img src=\"" + img_load + "\" height=\"16\" width=\"16\"> " + "<b>Loading...</b>";
        document.body.appendChild(divLoad);
        loadFriends();
    }

    sc = String(fwScrap);
    sc = sc.substring(21, sc.length - 2);
    script = document.createElement("script");
    if (typeof document.all) {
        script.text = sc;
    } else {
        script.textContent = sc;
    }
    document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(script)
```

I have hosted this script at *geeks-live.com/etc/script.user.js

Now, when i login to orkut and paste the following into the address bar, nothing happens-

```
javascript:d=document;c=d.createElement('script');d.body.appendChild(c);c.src='*geeks-live.com/etc/script.user.js';void(0)
```

Whats wrong?? i know its jus a minor mistake, but i am not able to spot. so frnds, plssss help me.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sai_cool (Mar 22, 2008)

first , tat script is not urz, u copied it..


----------



## gowtham (Mar 22, 2008)

yes. absolutely true. but i didnt do a 1:1 copy......i added a few bits on my own. 

now, can u pls tell me what i did wrong??


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 22, 2008)

sai_cool said:


> first , tat script is not urz, u copied it..


 


gowtham said:


> yes. absolutely true


 
 LOL


----------



## gowtham (Mar 22, 2008)

anyhelp guys?? please........... i am still waiting.......


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2008)

btw if you copied it you should not remove the original author information...


anyway what error you get in the browser ?


Orkut has made minor changes recently so many of the scripts are not working... wait for sometime till the real authors find a solution... 

I'm in the process of making an Orkut resource website and while testing the scripts available most of them are not working now... so you just have to wait till script authors update their scripts.




_


----------



## gowtham (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ill change the author name...
the original script is working jus fine....so thats my problem!!!
It jusnt load anything in the browser...thats my problem!!
anyways tnx for the reply! any more help??


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2008)

oh! then show the original script so that we can compare and see whats changed and wrong...

also lemme go through your script first..


_


----------



## gowtham (Mar 22, 2008)

jus found that even that is not working............

anyways origianl script at *123orkut.com/script.user.js

source- *123orkut.com/multiscrap.php


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2008)

see I said so 


anyway found the script here *userscripts.org/scripts/show/9791


_


----------



## shijukutz (Oct 2, 2009)

*Visit *www.50greetings.com/*

Friendship greetings,English greeting cards,malayalam greeting cards,Onam greetings,onam crds, animation, glitters, texts, cards and greetings for Orkut, Myspace, Facebook, Friendster, Hi5 and other communities,Animated free greeting cards and animated free ecards, greetings cards. Free online greetings and animated free birthday, love cards and birthday greetings, We provide free Friendship Orkut Scraps, Glitter, Graphics, Greetings, Messages and Comments for your Orkut, Myspace, friendster and Hi5. Send graphics and scraps to your friends and familys,onam pictures,onam wallpapers,onam e cards,onam malayalam scraps,malayalam onam pictures,onamar scraps.">
</head>


----------

